# Mimaki CJV150 vs Roland VSi540



## JJZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Looking for some insight on which of these products you would select and why. Looking to print decals, banners and vinyl. This will be an addition to our current embroidery and screen printing business.

I have searched the forums, but most of the threads are old.

Right now, I could get either one for about the same price. Dealers are both within an hour from my location. Both promise excellent service and support. They both claim excellent software for their machines.

What has your experience been with the machine, software and support?

What should I be asking the dealers during their product demonstrations to help in my comparison?

Any accessories or additional equipment I should be considering? (Stand alone cutter or laminator come to mind.)



Thanks,

John


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Following

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

It is going to be hard to find people who can compare such machines. It takes twenty thousand dollars to buy one. To be able to compare them side by side you would have to buy two such machines. Most people are lucky to get experience on one. 

I think the best hope would be just finding some one who has tried one or the other.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Im in the market for a 54" as well. I have been leaning towards the Mutoh 1324 mainly since mutoh is local. I am not against other brands but local always sways me.

Any pointers would be great.

Im also considering the hp latex printer. Any pros and cons would be good also.

Im in phoenix. Thanks all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

We chose mutoh 1324 for speed of a starter printer and Graphtec cutter. All in one Roland is 1 third the speed for print and cut. Yes you need the room for 2 machines but while you are cutting you are on the next job printing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

Roland include the RIP others are extra cost I believe at least they are over here.

I believe the latex needs a new head every 3L of ink but easy self change and low cost, tried one didn't like it as print came off too easy with finger nail.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

ArferMo said:


> Roland include the RIP others are extra cost I believe at least they are over here.
> 
> I believe the latex needs a new head every 3L of ink but easy self change and low cost, tried one didn't like it as print came off too easy with finger nail.


Mutoh comes with flexi dx sign maker. All printer come with rip unless you buy used. If they are charging extra for rip then you are getting ripped off. Visit trade shows or the company's Website before you buy. Mutoh shows the rip on the new 1324x. Flexi is a great rip software for beginners and pros. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

The RIP issue came to my attention this year at the UK's two big print shows at the NEC when I was deciding on a new printer.

Sooo glad I didn't buy actually at the show just on the word of the teams on the stands.


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

The CJV150 includes RasterLink RIP and the FineCut extension for Illustrator or CorelDraw.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I wouldn't go with anything but Roland, myself. I love y VP-540 and you would love the VS540.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

We have a Roland VS-640 and it is an excellent, problem free machine.


----------



## JJZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your insight!

Would any of you consider a latex printer? We have a small family shop and I am concerned about fumes we breathe. Not sure if is hype or not with the latex.

How are the fumes withe the Mimaki inks and/or the Eco-sol 2 inks?

Anyone use special ventilation, or am I making much ado about nothing?


Thanks,

John


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

JJZ said:


> Thanks everyone for your insight!
> 
> Would any of you consider a latex printer? We have a small family shop and I am concerned about fumes we breathe. Not sure if is hype or not with the latex.
> 
> ...


great question!! I was going to ask about the smell and fumes as well. that was my next one. I know when I get my banners currently they do have a smell to them (like fresh ink, I kind of like it).


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

DPendable said:


> great question!! I was going to ask about the smell and fumes as well. that was my next one. I know when I get my banners currently they do have a smell to them (like fresh ink, I kind of like it).


There are almost no fumes. Years ago you would need a filter system. Our print room is 20x20. Not one smell.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

looked at latex april this year but it had very poor abrasion resistance. I too like the smell of eco solvent banner material smells much more than the ink.


----------



## picturekid (Jun 28, 2015)

I recently purchase the Mutoh 1628x like 7 days ago, just like you I was confused but after 6 month of research I chose to go with mutoh because of its durability and rebate which is going on right now.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

ArferMo said:


> looked at latex april this year but it had very poor abrasion resistance. I too like the smell of eco solvent banner material smells much more than the ink.


Latex is still relatively new compared to eco solv. There are a lot of limits from what I saw. They say you can wrap a car with it but I have seen it does not last as well as eco. We use our eco for anything from wraps to shirts. Eco is limitless to what you can print for us. If they ask and we never done it we try it. We have not run into many things we can't print. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gandafly (Jul 12, 2013)

So, any conclusions wich is better? 
i'm between Mimaki CJV150-160 and Roland VS640i...

Any long term problems, there is some diference in price of inks?
tks


----------



## RTR (May 20, 2016)

I have a mimaki cjv30-160. I had Roland's in the past and they are a super machine. But the mimaki was much cheaper and that made the difference for me. The learning curve wasn't that bad. I use corel and tech support does not. But they are great to work with. I love my mimaki inks are not bad. I went to an after market ink once the warranty was out, no problem there either. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mimakichips (Jun 15, 2016)

JJZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for some insight on which of these products you would select and why. Looking to print decals, banners and vinyl. This will be an addition to our current embroidery and screen printing business.
> 
> ...


i don't know the roland VS540I printer.

But i know mimaki CJV150. it have many of new technology . example the printhead . if the printhead only be balcked a litte.it can continuous printing high quanlity photo.


----------

